# Happy Birthday Harley!



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I had to double check my memory banks weren't malfunctioning but yes, Harley turns 7 today. I would have believed 5 or 6 but it is what it is, time surely does fly.

Harley was my first male GSD, about the best hiking partner a guy could ask for, endless energy but terrific off switch, barely had a leash on him in his life (like once a year barely) and yet, still comes to heal like a champ. Endless energy and prey drive, absolute devotion to the point where I could go to a strangers house and leave him on the porch Friday and know without any doubt whatsoever that he'd still be there on Monday. I have Winter camped in a snow shelter with him, run around in all manner of boats with him, RV'd with him, he's my constant 80 pound work buddy and companion; just a great emissary for the breed.









Male dogs want to be him, bitches want to meet him, coyotes fear him....
Happy Birthday Pal, King Of the Forest!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Lovely tribute. He looks as soild as you say. Nice looker. Happy Birthday. 😊


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Happy birthday


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

happy birthday Harley!!! 😍😍


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday Harley. What a great doggo.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday Harley! What a perfect companion you have got!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

He's past his return date so I'm going to keep him!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, he looks like he has a few miles left. 7 is the new 5, or does that only work with humans lol?


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Happy birthday handsome Harley!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Harley! Such a handsome guy


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yeah, he looks like he has a few miles left. 7 is the new 5, or does that only work with humans lol?


The only way I remembered his age was to know we got Rogan when Harley was 5. Other than that, I really think of him as younger; he always has that crazy energy to get outside to be active. He loves the ravine, stream, waterfall, dry stone fence, pond, woods, anywhere there are great smells and chance of a squirrel to tree


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Yay happy birthday Harley! I forget he's actually a good sized male since Rogan just dwarfs him. Lookin good!

Also! Do we get puppy pictures of Harley by any chance??


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

What a solid boy, happy birthday Harley!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome boy!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Harley!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Hopps said:


> Yay happy birthday Harley! I forget he's actually a good sized male since Rogan just dwarfs him. Lookin good!
> 
> Also! Do we get puppy pictures of Harley by any chance??


Yah Harley was 81 pounds at the vet last week, solidly in the middle of breed standard but looks tiny beside Rogan who was 115 and well outside of it.
No Harley puppy pics on this laptop I think most would be on 2 cell phones ago, I'll find some.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David Winners said:


> Happy birthday handsome boy!!!





Sabis mom said:


> Happy Birthday Harley!


Thank you. Harley says he doesn't feel a day older


----------



## Enesdenizer (12 mo ago)

happy birthday harley 




Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Happy birthday, handsome boy! What a great companion!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

So handsome! He has a great life!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> So handsome! He has a great life!


I like to think so but it's him that makes my life more great. 
I bought a wider SUP this year to get him out easier paddle boarding but he likes the Zodiac better with the wind in his hair


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey when you've got good hair...


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Happy birthday handsome chap!


----------

